# January 2021 POTM Winner



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 8, 2021)

This year is just flying by, isn't it? We already have our very first monthly winner for the year! What a winning photo it is too! Wildlife photography is the one niche I find most interesting, and I don't think we have _ever_ had a more stunning example submitted by a member ( since I have been here at least ) than January's winning entry. This beautiful scene titled " Night crawler " was shared with us by member @MSnowy. Staff member @SquarePeg saw the potential and was the nominating member. You beat me to it!
 Coming in just behind and at 2nd finishing place was another incredible wildlife photo. Photographer @Peeb gave us his wonderful photo called " Bison captured on film " and was entered by @jcdeboever. You guys had the toughest competition imaginable!
 We had a 3-way tie for 3rd, 4th and 5th this month. They were ( in order of submission ) " Orland Grassland " by @gnagel, nominated by @fishing4sanity , " Sunday morning sunrise surprise " by @MSnowy, nominated by @zombiesniper , and " búðakirkja - the black church " by @nokk, nominated by @jcdeboever. 
 I wish to thank every one of these members for their contributions in the contest, as well as the other contestants and nominating members not mentioned.
 Please join me in congratulating them!


----------



## terri (Feb 8, 2021)

Congratulations to MSnowy for the win!  

Great work by everyone this month.    As always, it was tough to decide, and that speaks well of our talented members.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 9, 2021)

Although there were some great pics in there, I don't think there was much doubt on the winner.  Well done.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats...Nice one..


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats !


----------



## PJM (Feb 9, 2021)

Congratulations to all for your great photos and particularly to @MSnowy for his awesome winning photo.


----------



## nokk (Feb 9, 2021)

congrats msnowy!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This year is just flying by, isn't it? We already have our very first monthly winner for the year! What a winning photo it is too! Wildlife photography is the one niche I find most interesting, and I don't think we have _ever_ had a more stunning example submitted by a member ( since I have been here at least ) than January's winning entry. This beautiful scene titled " Night crawler " was shared with us by member @MSnowy. Staff member @SquarePeg saw the potential and was the nominating member. You beat me to it!
> Coming in just behind and at 2nd finishing place was another incredible wildlife photo. Photographer @Peeb gave us his wonderful photo called " Bison captured on film " and was entered by @jcdeboever. You guys had the toughest competition imaginable!
> We had a 3-way tie for 3rd, 4th and 5th this month. They were ( in order of submission ) " Orland Grassland " by @gnagel, nominated by @fishing4sanity , " Sunday morning sunrise surprise " by @MSnowy, nominated by @zombiesniper , and " búðakirkja - the black church " by @nokk, nominated by @jcdeboever.
> I wish to thank every one of these members for their contributions in the contest, as well as the other contestants and nominating members not mentioned.
> Please join me in congratulating them!





terri said:


> Congratulations to MSnowy for the win!
> 
> Great work by everyone this month.    As always, it was tough to decide, and that speaks well of our talented members.





Space Face said:


> Although there were some great pics in there, I don't think there was much doubt on the winner.  Well done.





Jeff15 said:


> Congrats...Nice one..





jcdeboever said:


> Congrats !





nokk said:


> congrats msnowy!



Thank you!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 9, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2021)

Well deserved.  Personally I would have dropped my gear and ran away lol.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 10, 2021)

SO very worthy!  I called my wife over to look at this image when it was initially posted.  Amazing!


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 11, 2021)

That is a ripper of an image! Still waiting for it to be on the cover of National Geographic.

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------

